

Ask HN: Debit cards with APIs - runawaybottle

Anything like this out there? Looking for a way to issue some kind of debit/gift (refillable would be ideal) card that has some kind of API to track spending.
======
rob-anderson
There are various prepaid MasterCard / Visa companies out there - including
the company I work for www.paymentcardsolutions.co.uk

------
actionbrandon
blackhawknetwork.com

